# Steinhatchee Ga Boy boating problems.



## AMobley (Mar 1, 2017)

It makes me smile. I see on here all the time, Florida people doing this and that up and Georgia. 

Here is my rant. Quit scaring all my dang redfish off. I don't come up to Randolph County and run over yalls stuff, quit coming down here and ruining our coast. ???

Make red fishing great again. 

I guess there ain't no teaching y'all nothing since most of y'all seem to know everything. 

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 1, 2017)

Ha!
At least everybody's okay and we got a local Florida boy coming; swears he can pull us off the rocks.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 1, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Ha!
> At least everybody's okay and we got a local Florida boy coming; swears he can pull us off the rocks.



LOL 
Got a build it trailer.  Flip over at the landing and need home


----------



## AMobley (Mar 1, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Ha!
> At least everybody's okay and we got a local Florida boy coming; swears he can pull us off the rocks.



The Haters will say it's photoshopped! ??? 

I'm just amazed at the shallow draft in that fine Annie Oakley made dinner table. What's that 3 inches?

I couldn't tell you the last time I fished the gulf in a water cooled engine. You would be surprised in the amount of people that see a mud boat in a creek and try making their way into uncharted territory( for them). It's entertaining!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 1, 2017)

AMobley said:


> I couldn't tell you the last time I fished the gulf in a water cooled engine. You would be surprised in the amount of people that see a mud boat in a creek and try making their way into uncharted territory( for them). It's entertaining!



Being unconventional gets you into unconventional spots. Both hunting and fishing. You can't follow a mud boat around unless you got a mud boat.

Good way to find those deep winter trout holes... and leave the others behind.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 1, 2017)

It happens regardless of what state you are from.   Seen three different Florida boys in the last year that sunk their trucks at boat ramps unloading their boat.

Seen more that one fellow thrown out of a boat with a "mud motor".  That's why they have that hand rail.  

That said,  anyone here old enough to remember the early TV ad showing a fellow planing out a kitchen table with a Johnson 9.5 seahorse.


----------



## AMobley (Mar 1, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> It happens regardless of what state you are from.   Seen three different Florida boys in the last year that sunk their trucks at boat ramps unloading their boat.
> 
> Seen more that one fellow thrown out of a boat with a "mud motor".  That's why they have that hand rail.
> 
> That said,  anyone here old enough to remember the early TV ad showing a fellow planing out a kitchen table with a Johnson 9.5 seahorse.



I'd bet they are from south Florida... I always wear my kill switch and it has saved me a time or two along with my grab bar.


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey , Hey...Wait a Minute..I'm from South Fla. and I bet you can't run the 10 K Islands with me Bro..


----------



## oops1 (Mar 1, 2017)

I wonder why Ga boys don't care too much for Fl boys?? Very puzzling!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 1, 2017)

Why is the cowling off? Did he try to fix it to "Back er off"?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2017)

I won't tell you how many Florida boys I've pulled off bars in my over 50 years of fishing down there.  Stupidity knows no statehood.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 2, 2017)

Never too old to learn something stupid............


----------



## AMobley (Mar 2, 2017)

swamp hunter said:


> Hey , Hey...Wait a Minute..I'm from South Fla. and I bet you can't run the 10 K Islands with me Bro..



I'll run with ya dog!


----------



## AMobley (Mar 2, 2017)

oops1 said:


> I wonder why Ga boys don't care too much for Fl boys?? Very puzzling!



? Now come on. Can we at least agree on both disliking Alabamians? ?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Funny post and well said.  I've seen some GA folks do some crazy stuff down here as well.  I'm with MudDucker for sure.  There's stupid everywhere.


----------



## KKrueger (Apr 10, 2017)

I bought the boat in the picture on Friday.  Yesterday it was decided that once repairs are complete we will name the boat "On The Rocks"

Do you have any other photos you can share? Or a Honda lower unit?


----------

